# [SOLVED] Hitman Blood Money wont run - xp error



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

hello,

ive ran hitman blood money on my pc before about a year ago, and it ran fine.

after i completed it, i uninstalled it and upon re-installing it yesterday
ive found it wont run anymore.

[its the real disc by the way]

The only alterations i have made to my computer are a new hard drive but
everythin else is working fine on that. Ive tried updating all my drivers,
installing direct x 9 and checked forums but none have seemed to have
experienced the same problem as me. Ive tried running the game in
different compatability modes, un-installing/re-installing, turning the
resolution down before start up and the pixel shader, installed patch 1.1,
patch 1.2 and no patch [tried with each situation], so basically im out of
ideas!

the game installs fine but when i click the run icon it creates a window
then after about a 4 second pause comes up with a windows error message
telling me to that hitman.exe has experienced a problem and has to close,
contact tech support. the error signature is;

AppName: hitmanbloodmoney.exe
AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: hitmanbloodmoney.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 0005adba

my system specs are;

2.2ghz AMD XP
windows xp profesh
256mb ati radeon x1650
160gb HD
1gb RAM


dxdiag;


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/21/2007, 01:53:28
Machine name: ANTJNR
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2
(2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Packard Bell NEC
System Model: 00000000000000000000000
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.1GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 347MB used, 2114MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X1650 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x71C6)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C6&SUBSYS_E040174B&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6755 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/5/2007 03:04:08, 269312 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/5/2007 05:26:40, 2782208 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3286-11CF-986E-4AC0A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x71C6
SubSys ID: 0xE040174B
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}:
Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB
VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}:
Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0)
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX
VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}:
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2)
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX
VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}:
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2)
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX
VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}:
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1)
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX
VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}:
Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0)
Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX
VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_50
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6230 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/8/2007 13:34:46, 4027840 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 24
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 24
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6230 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/8/2007 13:34:46, 4027840 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS,
Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode),
Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel
Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 22:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 00:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 21:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll
(5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 66.2 GB
Total Space: 100.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160815A

Drive: F:
Free Space: 22.0 GB
Total Space: 52.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160815A

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R5112
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 21:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: NETGEAR 108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter WG311T #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_5A001385&REV_01\3&61A AA01&0&30
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61A AA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP1.SYS, 5.01.0000.3441 (English),
12/27/2002 03:41:00, 26880 bytes

Name: VIA Standard CPU to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3205&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61A AA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3177&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61A AA01&0&88
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English),
8/17/2001 12:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_82\3&61A AA01&0&83
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:44, 7168 bytes

Name: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_74\3&61A AA01&0&90
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5bv.sys, 3.41.0000.0426 (English),
12/16/2004 12:36:30, 42496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\vuins32.dll, 1.04.0000.0009 (English), 9/17/2004
16:37:42, 61440 bytes

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_50\3&61A AA01&0&8D
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
22:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
22:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:04, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:58, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.6230 (English),
3/8/2007 13:34:46, 4027840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0058 (English), 11/17/2006 04:42:52,
577536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0073 (English), 11/17/2006
04:40:46, 18804736 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 12:54:58, 141016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0066 (English), 12/8/2006
14:20:14, 10528768 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0001.0004 (English), 10/18/2006
01:53:26, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\Alcrmv.exe, 2.00.0000.0004 (English), 7/31/2006 10:27:30,
217088 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_80\3&61A AA01&0&82
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_80\3&61A AA01&0&81
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_80\3&61A AA01&0&80
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
23:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_D0021631&REV_06\3&61A AA01&0&89
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English),
8/3/2004 21:59:44, 5376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English),
8/3/2004 21:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004
21:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Radeon X1650 Series Secondary 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71E6&SUBSYS_E041174B&REV_00\4&1FE B96E4&0&0108
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6755 (English),
12/5/2007 05:26:40, 2782208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English),
12/5/2007 02:16:37, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/9/2007 02:37:03, 47360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 5/30/2007 16:43:05, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 4/18/2007 12:19:24, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 4/18/2007 12:19:24, 1311202 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 12:19:50, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6755 (English), 12/5/2007
03:04:08, 269312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0359 (English), 12/5/2007
02:11:18, 499712 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:42, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0549 (English), 12/5/2007
02:44:54, 3175584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0174 (English), 12/5/2007
02:33:47, 1640192 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 11/6/2007 14:19:00, 158080 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 8/22/2007 01:35:20, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 8/22/2007 01:35:20, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 11/2/2007 03:39:00, 887724 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 12/5/2007
02:53:09, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 12/5/2007
02:17:21, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001
15:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4183 (English), 12/5/2007
02:53:58, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:20, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2526 (English), 12/5/2007
02:56:02, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0000 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:50, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:34, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0069 (English), 12/5/2007
02:19:14, 385024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 13:20:49, 7167 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2894.39756 (English), 12/5/2007
03:05:14, 368640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7169 (English), 12/5/2007
02:19:34, 5435392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7169 (English), 12/5/2007
02:14:59, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7169 (English), 12/5/2007
02:48:51, 9535488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4005 (English), 12/5/2007
02:54:55, 307200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 11/28/2007 21:50:12, 11717 bytes

Name: Radeon X1650 Series 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C6&SUBSYS_E040174B&REV_00\4&1FE B96E4&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6755 (English),
12/5/2007 05:26:40, 2782208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English),
12/5/2007 02:16:37, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/9/2007 02:37:03, 47360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 5/30/2007 16:43:05, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 4/18/2007 12:19:24, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 4/18/2007 12:19:24, 1311202 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/18/2007 12:19:50, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6755 (English), 12/5/2007
03:04:08, 269312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0359 (English), 12/5/2007
02:11:18, 499712 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:42, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0549 (English), 12/5/2007
02:44:54, 3175584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0174 (English), 12/5/2007
02:33:47, 1640192 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 11/6/2007 14:19:00, 158080 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 8/22/2007 01:35:20, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 8/22/2007 01:35:20, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 11/2/2007 03:39:00, 887724 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 12/5/2007
02:53:09, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 12/5/2007
02:17:21, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001
15:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4183 (English), 12/5/2007
02:53:58, 495616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:20, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2526 (English), 12/5/2007
02:56:02, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0002.0000 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:50, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 12/5/2007
02:55:34, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0069 (English), 12/5/2007
02:19:14, 385024 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 8/31/2007 13:20:49, 7167 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2894.39756 (English), 12/5/2007
03:05:14, 368640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7169 (English), 12/5/2007
02:19:34, 5435392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.7169 (English), 12/5/2007
02:14:59, 180224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx2.dll, 6.14.0010.7169 (English), 12/5/2007
02:48:51, 9535488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4005 (English), 12/5/2007
02:54:55, 307200 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 11/28/2007 21:50:12, 11717 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:04 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:04 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:50 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 12/3/2007 21:49:41 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:57 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:53 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:54 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:54 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:55 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:55 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:55 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:56 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:56 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:58 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:58 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:58 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:58 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:58 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail
12/20/2007 01:44:57 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/20/2007
01:44:57 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/20/2007 01:44:56
223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 12:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:42 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 03:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:26 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 22:43:03 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 08:52:08 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:44 1428480 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:58 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243 
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145 
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.402 6.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055 
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0 000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.00 00
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3 243
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055 
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000. 4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180 
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.000 0
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5 145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180 
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180 
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000. 4487
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.000 0
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000 
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600 .2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053 
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.00 00
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2 180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0 000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3 243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145 
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000 
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3 243
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.24 27.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055 
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.324 3
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243 
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600 .3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,18,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```

please post any suggestions/help if you can

thanks, merry christmas!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Hitman Blood Money wont run - xp error*

personally with that ati card id try the omega drivers


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Hitman Blood Money wont run - xp error*

worked a treat!

its working again, i only used the normal ati drivers when i installed it previously, whats changed?

how are these omega drivers different to the ati ones? 

also, whats all the overclocking and whatnot included with them, shall/can i tweak the settings to get the best out of my card?

thank you!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Hitman Blood Money wont run - xp error*

hey you are welcome.first let me say be careful with overclocking!you can destroy your video card!!!if you want to try it!ITS AT YOUR OWN RISK!do overclocking in very small steps dont just crank the core,and memory up high all at once.the omega drivers are basically highly optimized versions of the ati drivers.with overclocking watch the temperatures closely!also use the scan for artifacts tool that comes with it.if it starts giving artifacts you have overclocked to much,and need to back it off.

glad that fixed your problem.:wave:


----------

